# Renwal 1/32 Howitzer



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Just returned from the hobby shop and picked up Revell/Monogram ssp reissue of Renwal's 1/32 scale Howitzer kit. I know I'm showing my age but does anyone remember Renwall kits? Not quite up to today's standards but innovative for their time.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

I remember them well. They had glue points pointed out in the directions to hide the mess. I built several howitzers.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Same here, I found the kit today at Slobbytown USA. I was amazed they actually got in a new kit. Revell did a nice job on the reissue box. It is under the Renwal Blue Print brand and says Renwal instead of Revell. $30 is a little steep but then its 2011 and not 1961. I have not opened my kit yet but supposedly new figures were made to replace the awful Renwal ones. There is some discussion on Hyperscale that other Renwal reissues are planned. I have an original Ontos and Mace Missile stashed away, along with the Patton and Bulldog in Revell boxes.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

I had the visible Wankel.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Ok no new figures. So the available descriptions saying the kit had a set of multi pose figures made just for this kit are not quite true.

Molded in pumpkin orange plastic with a lot of flash. The original crappy tracks are the same but I like the softer plastic they are molded in. You don't really get two UNIQUE decal options just the same set of markings in both black and white. The real M55 did not wear black stars (thats a 1980s thing) so go with overall OD with white markings. The kit decals do not match the original Renwal markings shown on the box art.

The repro box is very well done, with artwork provided by Rare Plane Detective. Sadly the modern style instructions are adequate but have no real interest. I miss the old Renwal instructions. Plus the box art hypes up the no-show gluing design of the kit, but the instructions do not mention where exactly to put glue. Renwal's original instructions had areas shaded blue where, when you put glue, it would be invisible on the complete model. Kinda neat for its time.

Not a bad reissue but disappointing with the same awful figures, cruddy instructions, somewhat rough molding, and skimpy decal sheet.


----------



## Gluefinger (Oct 15, 2009)

I had a Wankel too, I can't remember if I ever got it to work or not. I had two of the visible V-8's. They worked.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Picked this up today. The price was a pleasant surprise. I figured this would be another $40.00 golden moldy but it was $25 on a $30 retail. Always wanted the Atomic Cannon although I understand the Lifelike 1/40 scale was actually a bit better. The Skysweeper would be great too.


----------

